# My first knobs



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I made a couple of knobs tonight ...

This one is not really done yet, but the key desgign feature is that I glued the t-nut between the dowel and the handle, so there is no way that baby is coming loose:


















I know ... big woop for you guys, but I'm proud of myself!

The other one is just a 1" dowel with a t-nut in the end. The thing Ilike about this approach is it can be either male or female:


























Here are a couple of templates I made for maximizing the number of knobs you can get out of a 1x6 - it looks like you can get about 35 knobs (2 different styles) out of one foot of 1x6:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Then again, I will probably learn the hard way that after you cut some of the holes, there isn't enough structure to be able to cut the others. Either that, or there is some order you need to cut them in that I won't know. So I'll probably make a mockery of it in real life.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting... please update with photos when you are done!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

will do ... i bought a piece each of 1x6 pine and maple today to play with tonight.

with luck, 30 holes with the hole saw will result in 38 knobs, most of which are rounded with 3 dimples, the others looking like 5 sided stars.

i intend to drill the pilots first, and then drill 1/2 way from the top and the bottom.

progress pics tonight, god (and the wife) willing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...Are you going into knob manufacturing?! That there's a lifetime supply...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> !...Are you going into knob manufacturing?! That there's a lifetime supply...


heh. but it's only 2 feet of a 1x6!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

1 1/4" and 3/4" dowels and t-nuts. the dowels are both 3/4" long. the 1 1/4" dowel hole is 3/8" deep.









drilled and size checked









test fitment









my stupid little "jig", just a holder for the larger dowel









larger dowels drilled









5/8" drill all the way through the smaller dowels. for some reason, I had a REALLY hard time lining up the jig to get the smaller dowels centered. this was definately a worthless jig.









snipping the points off the t-nuts. they will split the smaller dowel if not. but i left a little nib to catch.









tap the t-nut on the dowel









t-nuts installed, ready to glue









glued

















all done!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ok, question:

i have all these tops from the milk we drink that i have been collecting.

i think they would be good for knobs, but i'm not sure how to use them. thoughts?


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Excellent job...


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Did have one thought but after running out to the shed to test it, don't fold the pins back on a t-nut. They just break off. Might try it with some heat on the week end.

I did not realise how much fun making knobs can be and a excellent learning experience.

Oh, and top work Chris.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks james.

i started another thread specifically about the milk jugs, and bobj mentioned using fiberglass resin. i'll try it


----------

